# Come on Guys?



## frank

Couple of weeks ago I was in Beautiful cape Ann MA. I like the town of Rockort especially and the Bears Neck Historic Area in particular. But the utility folks do you no favours with their cheap crappy installations. No doubt they charge you full price for your utility calls but give you cheap price installs. Nice area spoilt. Shame.,

Frank


----------



## 480sparky

Try traveling abroad!


----------



## frank

I do. And often. But then the USA is not a 3rd world country. Is it?

Frank


----------



## 480sparky

frank said:


> I do. And often. But then the USA is not a 3rd world country. Is it?
> 
> Frank


Not yet.


----------



## jabix

480sparky said:


> Not yet.


But if we keep letting averyone into our country we could end up as a third world country


----------



## HighWirey

jabix said:


> But if we keep letting averyone into our country we could end up as a third world country


We are alredy in the spiral.

I love the USA, however I am just a peanut at the helm, with no steering power. My rudder is broke.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## 480sparky

HighWirey said:


> We are alredy in the spiral.
> 
> I love the USA, however I am just a peanut at the helm, with no steering power. My rudder is broke. . .


Pienso que comenzaré español que aprende tan puedo mantener mi trabajo. 



HighWirey said:


> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


¿Yo me pregunto donde mina es?


----------



## chenley

¿Yo me pregunto donde mina es?[/quote]

Estoy en el proceso de aprender español, duro el trabajo que estuve en yo no podría comprender cualquiera de los fabricantes de marcos. Eso liberta camisa está en lo es la manera mantiene justo verificar el correo, lol.

EDIT: Damn, that doesn't translate back to English very well.


----------



## 480sparky

chenley said:


> EDIT: Damn, that doesn't translate back to English very well.


Las marcas el sentido suficiente bueno a mí.


----------



## John

frank said:


> Couple of weeks ago I was in Beautiful cape Ann MA. I like the town of Rockort especially and the Bears Neck Historic Area in particular. But the utility folks do you no favours with their cheap crappy installations. No doubt they charge you full price for your utility calls but give you cheap price installs. Nice area spoilt. Shame.,
> 
> Frank


 Back on track here.

Frank you were in a Tourist area. The area is specifically set up for Electro-tourist’s like you to have something to gawk at and go home and tell all your friends and anybody else that will listen to what you saw while in the US.:laughing:

Just like the CAR HENGE in ALLIANCE, NEBRASKA :thumbsup:

View attachment 527


----------



## frank

That's it John. Just plain forgot why I was there. Now Car- henge. That's what I call a truly cultural touristy trap!!!. As for all those trees in VT. What fool planted them. Just spoils the view


Frank


----------



## LGLS

Hey, we got a naked cowboy!
The Official Naked Cowboy Online Photo Album


----------



## liverstos

Frank, while in the US, you will see plenty of electrical work that makes you look twice, and even more that you might admire. Your problem, like mine and every other electrician, is that when we travel we can't help but look at electrical work. So, I hope you have a good time anyhow, and that if you haven't had a chance to get to the Carmel area in California, that you do at some point, as it is one fine site to behold for both you and your wife. It also has top notch diving if you are into that sort of thing, plus plenty of nice little shops.


----------



## frank

It's been a while since I was last in California. I remember the drive from SF to LA as one of the best motoring drives ever undertaken. Staggeringly beautiful. Spent so much time looking west towards the ocean that I noticed nothing at all electrical. Which is probably as well since i get just a tad too much of it over here

Frank


----------



## DEA AGENT

> I remember the drive from SF to LA as one of the best motoring drives ever undertaken


IMO the drive from SF to southern Oregon is even better!


----------



## exclosuresman

How crusial and dangerous, this intallation of electrict, it's like abrstact picture lol, there is so much harmonics in distribution, load profile etc.


----------



## tam

what are you guys talking about? i see absolute beauty how those cables are. just BEAUTY... just kidding. ha.


----------



## user8640521

frank said:


> It's been a while since I was last in California. I remember the drive from SF to LA as one of the best motoring drives ever undertaken. Staggeringly beautiful. Spent so much time looking west towards the ocean that I noticed nothing at all electrical. Which is probably as well since i get just a tad too much of it over here
> Frank


in keeping with the british/american theme, in 1973 i did that road as a 
passenger in a friends mini cooper. cams, carbs, exhaust, porting, 12:1
compression.

not for the faint hearted. the only thing i remember about the trip was
that i survived. 90+ mph most of the way.

i didn't notice either the scenery, or the wiring. too busy admiring the
guardrails.


randy


----------



## frank

Mini Coopers.

I had a Mini Cooper S. I even took the bumpers(fenders) off to make it lighter. Changed the Carbs to twin DeLorto and shaved the head a touch. She went like a rocket and stuck to corners like glue.

If you are going to kill yourself then do it when you are younger and don't care. Rear seat activity was not recommended and problematic and as a result I now have a permanent bad back. Aahhh. The simple pleasures of innocent youth,


Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906

frank said:


> Rear seat activity was not recommended and problematic and as a result I now have a permanent bad back. Aahhh. The simple pleasures of innocent youth,
> 
> 
> Frank


Definitely one thing those big old American sedans were good for! 

A friend of mine in High School had a Buick Electra, and we used to borrow it for dates.... :whistling2:


----------

